# Suche Mechanische Gamer Tastatur mit Beleuchtet



## Evgasüchtiger (15. Juli 2013)

Moin Moin Leute

Ich suche eine mechanische/ beleuchtete Tastatur die auch Qualitativ gut sein soll , da meine jetzige Logitech G15 Refresh ziemlich ausgeleiert ist und nicht mehr ordentlich reagiert. 
Ich hatte an das Qpad MK85 gedacht aber das ist ja arg teuer....vieleicht gibt es eventuell eine günstigere Alternative ?!


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. Juli 2013)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Ich hatte an das Qpad MK85 gedacht aber das ist ja arg teuer


 
Nicht nur dass es arg teuer ist - eine solche MK85 mit braunen Cherrys suche ich seit Wochen und ich kanns nirgends kaufen! 

Falls es da also eine entsprechende Alternative gibt schließe ich mich der Frage des TEs mal an.


----------



## tankster (15. Juli 2013)

Ich kann derzeitig die K90 von Corsair empfehlen. Qualitativ scheint sie gut zu sein, es gibt auch Makro-Tasten, diese Medien Tasten, man kann die Beleuchtung in 3 Stufen einstellen und die Windows Taste mit einer anderen Taste blockieren. Ca. 110 Euro.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. Juli 2013)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Nicht nur dass es arg teuer ist - eine solche MK85 mit braunen Cherrys suche ich seit Wochen und ich kanns nirgends kaufen!
> 
> Falls es da also eine entsprechende Alternative gibt schließe ich mich der Frage des TEs mal an.



Die besten sollen ja die Blues sein aber das klicken soll bei den Blues nerven .... KOLLEGE hat die Red und ist sehr zufrieden .....mhhhhh....


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. Juli 2013)

Was da "am Besten" ist ist leider inidividuell völlig unterschiedlich... da hat jeder so seine eigene farbe die ihm am besten liegt.
Die K90 gibts soweit ich es sehen kann auch nur mit MX-REDs

Auf ner Blauen durfte ich auch schon schreiben - das Gefühl ist tatsächlich sehr gut - aber die taststur (frag mich nicht welche das war) war für mein Empfinden tatsächlich sehr klackernd laut (was einer der Gründe ist warum ich eine braune möchte).


----------



## belugma (15. Juli 2013)

Also "billigere", beleuchtete Mechas sind z.B. die CM Storm Trooper mit Blacks oder die Gigabyte Osmium mit Reds. Teste am besten mal die Reds bei deinem Kollegen, und wenn diese mehr Druck benötigen sollen nach deinem Empfinden, dann nimmste die Blacks 
Zu der Storm Trooper kann ich sagen, dass ich diese seit ca. 5 Monaten im Betrieb habe und keine Mängel, etc. feststellen kann. Sie ist top verarbeitet und die Helligkeiten der roten Beleuchtung gefallen mir sehr gut (meine Meinung ).
Bei den Makros blicke ich aber immer noch nicht richtig durch, wenn man z.B. einen Text darauf setzen will. Dazu muss ich aber sagen, dass ich mich noch nicht wirklich damit beschäftigt habe.


----------



## Oberst Klink (15. Juli 2013)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Nicht nur dass es arg teuer ist - eine solche MK85 mit braunen Cherrys suche ich seit Wochen und ich kanns nirgends kaufen!
> 
> Falls es da also eine entsprechende Alternative gibt schließe ich mich der Frage des TEs mal an.


 
Gibts doch hier: QPAD MK-85 Pro Gaming Keyboard MX-Brown, USB, DE Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. Juli 2013)

Nicht zwingend (so lange das DE-Layout drauf ist). Ich hatte aber (da kein akuter Bedarf besteht) bisher gehofft dass sie in DE irgendwann mal verfügbar wird. Wenns in ein paar Wochen noch immer nicht besser geworden ist werd ich wohl auf die Insel zurückgreifen, ja.


----------



## Woiferl94 (15. Juli 2013)

Ja die Browns sind generell recht schwer in Deutschland oder Österreich zu bekommen, da die Hersteller verschiedene Farben an verschiedene Länder zuteilen.
Keine Ahnung warum das so gehandhabt wird


----------



## leckerbier (15. Juli 2013)

Ich habe die Gigabyte Osmium und kann die nur empfehlen.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (16. Juli 2013)

Es mag vielleicht etwas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  erscheinen, aber derzeit _schreibe_ ich tagsein-tagsaus im Büro auf einer Filco Full-Size mit Cherry *Brown*ie's und nutze zu Hause zum _schreiben_/_daddeln_ eine Filco Tenkeyless mit Cherry *Red*'s.
Warum die non-taktilen zum daddeln? Ich wollt es einfach mal ausprobieren und bin im Moment damit sehr zufrieden.
Gewiss, 'ne Filco ist alles andere als ein Schnäppchen, aber m.E. jeden Cent wert, sozusagen der 'Fels in der Mecha-Brandung'.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (16. Juli 2013)

Wenn ich einen Vorschlag unterbreiten darf: Tesoro Durandal. Die gibt's ab ~130€ mit frei wählbaren Switches direkt auf der Homepage und dürfte qualitativ mit der MK85 vergleichbar sein (das Design muss halt gefallen). Wer auf beleuchtete Tasten verzichten kann, würde die G1N sogar für knapp 80 Steine bekommen.

Warum allerdings die MK85 zur Zeit in DE so schwierig zu bekommen ist kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen. Ich hatte meine damals problemlos für 129€ bei Mindfactory bekommen. Bisher habe ich den Kauf nicht bereut, da sie sehr zuverlässig ihren Dienst verrichtet und verarbeitungstechnsich auf einem hohen Niveau liegt. Man muss allerdings dazu sagen, dass diese Rubbercoat-Beschichtung (wie auch bei Tesoro) recht schmutz- und staubempfindlich ist, weswegen eine Tastenhacke mit hartem Kunststoff evtl. empfehlenswerter ist.

Eine günstigere Tastatur als 130€ mit Beleuchtung und Cherry MX Browns wird man kaum bekommen, außer man schaut mal bei Logidrech...


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. Juli 2013)

Mir gefällt die corsair K90 oder K70 sehr gut.....warum ist die K 70 teurer ? kann das vom Handy schlecht be urteilen


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. Juli 2013)

Dr_Dunkel schrieb:


> Wenn ich einen Vorschlag unterbreiten darf: Tesoro Durandal. Die gibt's ab ~130€ mit frei wählbaren Switches direkt auf der Homepage und dürfte qualitativ mit der MK85 vergleichbar sein


 
Danke für den Tipp (über Amazon gibts sie noch etwas günstiger, 120€+Versand mit braunen MX, http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0085U74J2/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1) - die leg ich mir jetzt mal zu und hoffe auf Erfüllung aller Erwartungen.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (16. Juli 2013)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp (über Amazon gibts sie noch etwas günstiger, 120€+Versand mit braunen MX, http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0085U74J2/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1) - die leg ich mir jetzt mal zu und hoffe auf Erfüllung aller Erwartungen.


 
Bitteschön! Dann wünsche ich dir viel Spaß damit und bin mal gespannt, ob all deine Erwartungen erfüllt werden.


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. Juli 2013)

Tastatur (Tesoro Ultimate) ist soeben angekommen. Ich kann natürlich noch nichts darüber sagen wie es auf längere Sicht vom schreiben her aussieht da ich mich erst noch von der alten (Laptoptasten) Tastatur umgewöhnen muss und daher momentan noch relativ viele Tippfehler mache, das Schreibgefühl ist aber trotzdem bisher ausgezeichnet (wie ich es auch von den MX-Browns erwartet habe da ich die schon probiert hatte).

Insgesamt macht die Verarbeitung einen sehr soliden Eindruck (gute Tastenqualität/Oberfläche, rutscht nicht, sehr schöne regelbare Beleuchtung, stabiles Kabel usw.) die Schreibgeräusche sind zwar wesentlich lauter als die alte Gummidom aber noch erträglich (klingt etwas wie eine Retro-Schreibmaschine).

Die mitgelieferte Software wirkt dagegen ein wenig so wie ein 2-Wochen-Projekt eines Programmierstudenten im 3. Semester... ist zwar bedienbar aber umständlich, langsam und legt ganz eindeutig den Wert viel zu viel auf Optik denn auf Funktionalität, hier gibtsn klares Minus.

Was mir pingeligem Kerl auch aufgefallen ist: Wenn man ein Profil umschaltet wechselt die Tasts automatisch in den Gaming-Mode (was nervig ist). Sonst gibts aber (bisher) nichts auszusetzen.

Falls es Fragen geben sollte haut mich halt an - ansonsten erstens entschuldigung für den Missbrauch deines Threads lieber TE () und vielen Dank für die Tipps die mir nun endlich zu einer mechanischen verholfen haben die meine Erwartungen erfüllt.


----------



## BigBubby (19. Juli 2013)

Zu blöd, dass du weit weg wohnst. Würde gerne mal irgendwo die Browns austesten.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (19. Juli 2013)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Tastatur (Tesoro Ultimate) ist soeben angekommen. Ich kann natürlich noch nichts darüber sagen wie es auf längere Sicht vom schreiben her aussieht da ich mich erst noch von der alten (Laptoptasten) Tastatur umgewöhnen muss und daher momentan noch relativ viele Tippfehler mache, das Schreibgefühl ist aber trotzdem bisher ausgezeichnet (wie ich es auch von den MX-Browns erwartet habe da ich die schon probiert hatte).
> 
> Insgesamt macht die Verarbeitung einen sehr soliden Eindruck (gute Tastenqualität/Oberfläche, rutscht nicht, sehr schöne regelbare Beleuchtung, stabiles Kabel usw.) die Schreibgeräusche sind zwar wesentlich lauter als die alte Gummidom aber noch erträglich (klingt etwas wie eine Retro-Schreibmaschine).
> 
> ...



Kein Ding  Viel Spaß mit der Tastatur . Ich werde mir wohl die K70 oder K90 Corsair holen....


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (19. Juli 2013)

@Alki: Danke für's Feedback!  Freut mich, dass die Tesoro dir gefällt. Vom Lesen her, scheint sie also quasi gleichauf mit der MK85 zu liegen, jedenfalls kann man deinen Eindruck bei Letzterer in ungefähr auch so stehen lassen. Ich meine sogar mal irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass beide Modelle vom gleichen Fertiger kommen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (19. Juli 2013)

Ist denn das Corsair K70 schlechter von der Qualität als. das Qpad MK85 ?


----------



## loller7 (19. Juli 2013)

Ne glaub ich eher nicht. Scheinen beide ganz gut anbzuschneiden und der Aluminum Body macht die K70 sehr wertig.


----------



## Cleriker (19. Juli 2013)

Ich bin schon seit Erscheinen dieser, Besitzer einer K90 und finde sie einfach klasse. MK85 hab ich bei einem Freund ausprobieren können und kann sagen, dass sie ebenfalls sehr gut geht. Wenn du dich zwischen diesen beiden entscheiden musst, dann kannst du getrost nach der Optik gehen. Beide sind wirklich super.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (19. Juli 2013)

WAs ist der Unterschied zwischen K70 & K90 ?


----------



## Cleriker (19. Juli 2013)

Makrotasten und Beleuchtungsfarbe


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (19. Juli 2013)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Makrotasten und Beleuchtungsfarbe


 
das K70 in black gefällt mir besser


----------



## Cleriker (19. Juli 2013)

Das ärgerliche bei schwarzem Alu ist halt, dass man jeden Kratzer deutlich sieht. Selbst die kleinste Macke glänzt halt silber und fällt direkt ins Auge.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (20. Juli 2013)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Das ärgerliche bei schwarzem Alu ist halt, dass man jeden Kratzer deutlich sieht. Selbst die kleinste Macke glänzt halt silber und fällt direkt ins Auge.



Das stimmt


----------



## Superwip (20. Juli 2013)

In so einem Fall empfehle ich: edding Deutschland


----------



## BigBubby (20. Juli 2013)

edding hat leider ein anderes schwarz


----------



## altgofur (20. Juli 2013)

Fällt aber weniger auf als silber. Und der Lackierer um die Ecke dürfte zu teuer sein. Der kann das ganze allerdings kratztfest machen.


----------



## BigBubby (20. Juli 2013)

ist die denn lackiert oder eloxiert? Bei zweiteren hilft dir auch kein lackierer


----------



## Cleriker (20. Juli 2013)

Also die corsair ist eloxiert.


----------



## Superwip (20. Juli 2013)

> edding hat leider ein anderes schwarz


 
Hm... sicher?

Jedenfalls besser als gar nichts.


----------

